

Ask HN: Where Can I Get Some Free / Royalty-Free Music Tracks - jlgosse

Hey guys,<p>I'm writing a couple of games using XNA. One is a personal project, and one is for school. Where can I pick up some decent background music which I could include in my game? Note that I'm probably going to distribute through XBOX Live and maybe the Windows Marketplace for $1-$5 if I ever get around to completing them both.<p>Preferably looking for a electronic/techno/ambient style of music.<p>Thanks
======
samsonasu
Archive.org has an "open source audio" section that contains a lot of CC
licensed music. <http://www.archive.org/details/opensource_audio>

------
jmillikin
Take a look at Jamendo < <http://www.jamendo.com/en/> > \-- it offers music
licensed under Creative Commons licenses, and it's relatively high-quality.

------
stevejohnson
There are a lot of musicians who advertise themselves on iDevGames in the
Classifieds section of the forum
(<http://idevgames.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=4>). A lot of them will work
for free, or under _very_ reasonable terms, because they want to experiment
with games or they're just feeling generous. And they really are responsive.
I've worked with a couple.

------
petesalty
shameless plug: You're welcome to use any of the music from my 2008 album,
it's all CC - providing you can find anything worth using, I make no
guarantees :) Just let me know if you're interested.

<http://snugglytako.rpmchallenge.com/>

------
marcusestes
If you find a track licensed under Creative Commons, be sure that it's not
licensed Non-commercial. It's bar far the most common CC provision.

Also try Rumblefish's music licensing store: <http://musiclicensingstore.com/>

------
aw3c2
Whatever you end up with, make sure to double check it's legality. People like
to put copyrighted music on free music websites.

I too recommend archive.org and jamendo.com. Also check out
<http://www.freesound.org/>

------
erikwiffin
<http://musopen.com/> is a pretty decent archive of classical music. Not quite
what you're looking for, but a useful resource if others are interested

------
dstik
you might be able to find something you like at <http://www.youlicense.com/>
they have a lot of bands and if you can't find something you like for free
you'll still definitely get a good licensing deal.

------
anshulk
thesixtyone has a CC section with a very good collection. Here is their CC
electronic section: <http://www.thesixtyone.com/cc/electronic/> There are some
other relevant genres too.

~~~
jlgosse
Wow, I'm actually going to use this site as a source of music for myself as
well. Good find.

------
dalenkruse
Check out iamusic.com.

------
billpg
ccmixter is good.

